# This is why I could never do PM full time



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Haven’t had to place Subway orders lately so I was glad to accept. This thing looked disgusting there’s no way you could eat it with 2 hands. Went to some teenage ghetto kid so guaranteed no tip

The picture cut off the part where it said artisan flat bread. Flat bread was not meant to be loaded with extra meat and 30 toppings


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You were guaranteed no tip if you delivered it to Bel Air.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I tend to refuse low-end fast food orders. But if its been really slow or the order is going towards my home base I will take it.


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

One reason I could do PM full time is tips. I get trips 99% of the time. I am fast, I get exactly what people want, if there's a change I ask via text if there's a chance of a misunderstanding I call. 

I don't care what people order. I don't care where they get it from. I don't understand how you volunteer to do a job yet you don't like several aspects about it and go online to complain.

One bonus to doing PM is the 7-11 runs which I also get points on my 7 Eleven Rewards card.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

I have found with PM that customers that order from fast food places generally don't tip. That's why I limit what I accept on PM to restaurants where the customer would be prepared to tip if they dined at the restaurant. I will also accept orders from places where I am signed up for their rewards programs to get the rewards points.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Djfourmoney said:


> One reason I could do PM full time is tips. I get trips 99% of the time. I am fast, I get exactly what people want, if there's a change I ask via text if there's a chance of a misunderstanding I call.
> 
> I don't care what people order. I don't care where they get it from. I don't understand how you volunteer to do a job yet you don't like several aspects about it and go online to complain.
> 
> One bonus to doing PM is the 7-11 runs which I also get points on my 7 Eleven Rewards card.


So basically you do what you're supposed to as a driver that's amazing. I pick up from this Subway all the time for PM and DD and this is the first time Ivr had to place the order there. Clearly whoever was supposed to place the order said *** this let the driver deal with it. So instead of being in and out I'm stuck there 10+ minutes. Wouldn't be that bad if there were any chance at a tip


----------

